# I Cannot quite remember but..



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this it:

*Night In A Graveyard/Night In A Haunted House*


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes that is it! But does anyone have any more info about it? I truly liked this, but I would like the other one too with Neil Innes...


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Fiyero said:


> Yes that is it! But does anyone have any more info about it? I truly liked this, but I would like the other one too with Neil Innes...


May wanna try this link, *Fiyero.*
It has a couple of Halloween songs from Innes.

http://www.neilinnes.org/kidsongs.htm


q


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. I've never heard of any Cd called Haunted house Tour with Niel innes. Is it a sounds Cd or him singing songs. Looks like from that website that he is mainly a singer, not a story teller.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

It's a tour with songs. It was on tape, a few years ago in the 90's. The tape itself was green and it had chapters like...



"Welcome"

In Our Haunted House,

The Witch's Kitchen

In the Hall Of The Mountain King,

Woflman

Hob Goblins..

and so on and so fifth.. I need to find this, I am not sure where.. its callec "Haunted Halloween"


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That page that quakrspecl listed above has 3 songs off from that recording. I did a google search and go no results for the whole tape including Amazon.


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Fiyero said:


> It's a tour with songs. It was on tape, a few years ago in the 90's. The tape itself was green and it had chapters like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go, *Fiyero*:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000FBU2W0/ref=nosim/classicbeatle-20

It's an "audio book".

q


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

quakrspecl said:


> Here ya go, *Fiyero*:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000FBU2W0/ref=nosim/classicbeatle-20
> 
> ...


It's unavaible right now, but I am happy that at least it still does exist. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Well that sucks. I searched 3 or 4 different ways on Amazon.com, and got no results whatsoever. So much for their search engine working very well.


----------

